
4043 byte PC emulator (2013) - luu
http://ioccc.org/2013/cable3/hint.html
======
fernly
Oddly, megalith.co.uk, specified in both the OP page and on the github header,
is now "for sale".

Edit: 8086tiny.freeforums.net is functional and has had a few recent posts.

~~~
TorKlingberg
The Internet Archive has a working copy:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150424213422/http://www.megali...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150424213422/http://www.megalith.co.uk:80/8086tiny/)

------
Stratoscope
This is awesome!

I would love to see a version of it written to be as _readable_ as possible.
(If there is such a thing already out there, pointers are welcome, thanks!)

~~~
torgoguys
Here is the fully commented, non obfuscated version of this same emulator:
[https://github.com/adriancable/8086tiny](https://github.com/adriancable/8086tiny)

~~~
Stratoscope
Sweet!

That is some nice code, many thanks for the link.

------
tasty_freeze
Link to the IOCCC source code:

[http://ioccc.org/2013/cable3/cable3.c](http://ioccc.org/2013/cable3/cable3.c)

There are some nice easter eggs in the source

~~~
dokem
That's gotta be generated with a tool, right?

~~~
lifthrasiir
Uh, not really? I'm pretty sure that identifiers are automatically replaced
somehow with conventional editors but a general minification to the degree
required by IOCCC is never automatic.

If you are interested in an actual minification process of a winning IOCCC
entry, Don Yang [1], who has eight (!) winning entries, has put a compressed
screencast alongside with recent winning entries (example: [2] is a screencast
for [3]). My experience (I too have one winning entry) had been similar.

[1] [http://uguu.org/](http://uguu.org/)

[2]
[http://ioccc.org/2018/yang/spoiler.html](http://ioccc.org/2018/yang/spoiler.html)

[3] [http://ioccc.org/2018/yang/prog.c](http://ioccc.org/2018/yang/prog.c)

~~~
chaoticmass
That screencast helped remove some of the mystery behind the method, but I am
even more amazed now.

~~~
lifthrasiir
Actually I do think Yang's screencast is kind of unusual, as he seems to start
with a very clear vision and the vision seems to remain intact throughout the
process. (Or the screencast may have simply omitted experimentation
processes...) By comparison, this [1] is my version of notes towards my
winning entry [2], which contains a lot of failed approaches and mistakes :-)

[1]
[https://gist.github.com/lifthrasiir/3909337](https://gist.github.com/lifthrasiir/3909337)

[2]
[https://www.ioccc.org/2012/kang/kang.c](https://www.ioccc.org/2012/kang/kang.c)

~~~
chaoticmass
This is AMAZING! Thank you for sharing.

------
basementcat
I think this “cheats” a bit by putting quite a bit of emulator functionality
in the custom bios image. Nevertheless very impressive.

~~~
szc
The "cheats" are 1879 bytes of table data stored in the bios image :-).

If you liked this, I also suggest take a look at Christopher Mills entry from
2018, which is a PDP-7 emulator, which doesn't use the BIOS tables trick.

[http://www.ioccc.org/2018/mills/hint.html](http://www.ioccc.org/2018/mills/hint.html)

[disclaimer: I am an IOCCC Judge]

------
jacobush
I didn't get it until I read the page. 4043 bytes, 8086 nibbles!

------
berbec
Code golfing taken to its extreme can be as scary as other extremists.

